# What to expect for online sales revenue for a t-shirt site?



## philipjohn (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I was just wondering how much can one realistically expect to make from selling custom t-shirts online. I want to leverage myself to get my custom t-shirts designed and printed and create my website, but I realistically do not know how many t-shirts I can expect to sell for a return.
I plan on having 4 different designs initially and some accessories and hats. Its geared toward MMA.


----------



## Blazed T (Nov 12, 2006)

If you only plan to sell on a website, your probably going to have a slow start. Finding some local shows to exhibit or fights to set up a booth at could help give you a better idea what your customer wants and is willing to pay for. Be ready for several bad shows for every good one. Promoters will tell you anything to get you to sign up and give them money.


----------



## jakefry (Aug 22, 2009)

If online is the way you want to go it takes an incredible amount of patience and work. There are a few keys to being successful on the web. 

First: Have a plan. Research is uber important especially when you might be stepping into something foreign. Make sure you define your market. Know who your competitors are. Benchmark but set yourself apart. Write down you plan and revisit it often. 

Second: Believe in your product and your ability to sling your product online. Belief will motivate you to action. Without action, well...you are dead in the water. 

Third: Know how to maximize your advertising cash- online ads, social media channels. This is where knowing your market will come in handy. 

Forth: You have to get out and sling your shirts in your community, at events, campuses, wherever you can. You need to get your name flying around your target market's conversations. Possibly sign some people up for sales and give them a kickback/royalty for their sales...be creative. Create a brand/lifestyle. Its all about the experience.

WHATEVER YOU DO....DONT JUST CREATE A SITE AND LET IT SIT.YOU HAVE TO BE 100% ACTIVE IN MARKETING AND PROMOTING YOU SITE.


----------



## Blazed T (Nov 12, 2006)

TrueDat! Had we known about how much effort it would take, it would have scared us away.


----------



## Illrockmerch (Jan 19, 2010)

You need to have some patience if you are thinking of starting online.


----------



## philipjohn (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm looking to average about 1 shirt a day. Is that overreaching or is that possible using online store and placing postcard flyers at events and stores?


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to see some of your ideas if you have some set up. I also run an MMA gear clothing line.


MMA can be either extremely successful or hard to make it.

Best thing you can do is advertise, advertise, advertise....use social networks, youtube, etc.

Get in with some fight orgs and gyms....You should be able to do pretty well.

Like stated above it is slow at first but stick with it and you will do well.


If you need a contact for custom fight shorts let me know. I just put in my first order for some and should have them in 2 weeks.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

philipjohn said:


> I'm looking to average about 1 shirt a day. Is that overreaching or is that possible using online store and placing postcard flyers at events and stores?


1 shirt per day is not overreaching. But what are you going to do every day to reach that goal? To get 1 sale, you will need 50-100 visitors a day to your site. It's not always as easy as it seems. The good thing is, you know your niche. The bad thing is, that niche is dominated by some heavy hitting brands. You may need a more aggressive approach than just placing postcard flyers. People need to see your brand, remember it, and want to go to your site to buy a shirt.


----------



## Blazed T (Nov 12, 2006)

We've traveled for over 6 years going to specific biker events, selling our garments, handing our business cards, flyers, stickers and more. We average over 100 visits a day, but that does not translate into a sale everyday. Plus you want give those that have visited your site to come back and visit/spend again. What keeps them coming back? Start answering these questions and you will find yourself on the right path.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Just be prepared for the long haul. You're not going to get that first sale overnight.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm looking to average about 1 shirt a day. Is that overreaching or is that possible using online store and placing postcard flyers at events and stores?


Yes, one sale a day or 30+ sales a month is *possible*

Some people sell a LOT more than that, some people sell nothing.

What you do to market and advertise your site/designs will define where you fall in that statistic. 

It may also _take some time to get to that point_ (some take _months_, some take _years_ depending on how much time they put in and how effective they are at marketing)

But it's definitely possible with only online sales and marketing.


----------

